# I am thinking about blunt as a contour?



## justtobenaked (Sep 6, 2009)

I have seen many youtube videos that use MAC blunt blush as a contour, is it worth it? Thanks


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2009)

What's your complexion/skintone?


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 6, 2009)

It's worth it as long as you are medium-tan skintoned. It can be used as a matte bronzer too if it suits your coloring.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 6, 2009)

Blunt is a bit too dark for me because I am super pasty, but it works for most people!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

I love Blunt as a contour...I am NC45...


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 6, 2009)

I am NC44 or Bare Ecentuals dark and I love it as a contour.  You have to be careful not to overdo it though.  The right brush is the key


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 7, 2009)

How does Blunt compare to Emote as a contour?  Any recs for the best contour for NW30?  I currently really like Buff and Harmony with a light hand.


----------



## justtobenaked (Sep 17, 2009)

I just purchased this through a sale on here and it works if I barely apply it...or it makes me look like I have dirt on my face ...weird description...


----------



## jenixxx (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep it works as a contour just fine for the right skintone.

<---- NC42'ish


----------



## Ambonee (Sep 20, 2009)

I use it as my contour all the time and I'm pasty as heck! I'm a NW15 SFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By far my favorite contour color!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_How does Blunt compare to Emote as a contour? Any recs for the best contour for NW30? I currently really like Buff and Harmony with a light hand._

 
Emote is more taupey in color than Blunt...Blunt is more brown...Emote is okay but on my tone it looks a bit ashy grey at times


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 20, 2009)

i use it as a conture I am nc 40/42.


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm NC37 & I found that Blunt works way better for me than Emote. Emote barely showed up, so I had to pile it on, and when I did, it ended up looking very grey/ashy-brown. Blunt is just a true brown that works for med-dark skintones bc it looks as if it casts a natural shadow in your cheek contour area.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 9, 2009)

^I agree... I am med. skintone (between NW25/30) and Emote is the PERFECT contour for me!  It is darker than "Buff" but much lighter than Harmony blush.  I found emote is a neutral brown in between the two which is EXACTLY what I was looking for.  I just bought one on eBay since it's LE so I will have a backup


----------

